# Washing machine sounds like a freight train



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

does it change if with a light or no load compared to a full load?

does it attempt to run out the back door or shuffle across the floor? If so, does that change with different loads or no load?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you have a bad drum bearing. Don't have any idea what an Oasis model is but I'll look at the parts breakdown to see what you need.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

double check your model#. Nothing comes up under that 2880032701


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

Same as Whirlpool Cabrio. Needs a bearing kit. Need your model number to confirm if this kit will fit your model.

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/whirlpool-bearing-w10435302-ap5325033.html


----------



## RumDiet (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reples - 

Nap - no diff if its a full or light load - and no it does not walk or shuffle

Model # is preceded with 110 - so its 110 28032701


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

You had an extra 0 in model number of your first post. Anyway, that kit will fit your model.


----------

